# Italian - French: Rimbambito



## damoskito

Ciao!
 
Avrei una domanda da fare sul termine r*imbambito* che significherebbe l'atteggiamento di una persona vecchia che non sa più esattamente cosa dice o fa (il termine corrispondente in francese sarebbe *gâteux*). Comunque, devo tradurre il brano seguente: 
 
_Alle dodici riunione con tutta la struttura, poi a pranzo ridefinisci con Stefania la presentazione e alle diciotto partite. Qualche domanda?”_
_“Sì, una”, faccio con un tono tra il *rimbambito* e l’impertinente, “come mai non va Stefania?”_

E trovo che il termine francese equivalente non si adegui per niente alla situazione espressa dal testo, mentre trovo che qui rimbambito esprima piuttosto proprio l'idea di uno che si sente come un bambino che ha paura di una qualche punizione (qui, si tratta della discussione tra un impiegato e il suo capo).

Sto sbagliando o questo vocabolo potrebbe anche possedere questo significato?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Damien,

Nella frase proposta vedrei meglio un termine come _timoroso/esitante_, anche in base all'idea del bambino che teme di essere punito.
A me pare che rimbambito non abbia questa sfumatura.
Penso solo a uno distratto e lento, nei pensieri e nei riflessi.


----------



## Liuk99

In questo caso il senso mi sembra più "confuso". Mi dà l'idea della persona che ha ricevuto troppe informazioni tutte insieme e rimane spaesato (quindi lento nelle reazioni).


----------



## saltapicchio

A me sembra che la risposta sia data con l'intento di dare una risposta non proprio pertinente, un po' provocatoria, il tono lo vedo più come "tra il distratto e l'impertinente". In italiano in questo caso si dovrebbe dire "facendo il finto tonto".


----------



## Hermocrates

A me sembrerebbe che in questo contesto voglia dire "a metà tra il tonto (= che non capisce) e l'impertinente (= che fa una domanda fuori luogo)".

Possibile?

Rye


----------



## Atl-lil-Italy

Sembra anche a me che il significato sia "facendo il finto tonto"

Farfelu... (in francese)


----------



## klarap

damoskito said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Avrei una domanda da fare sul termine r*imbambito* che significherebbe l'atteggiamento di una persona vecchia che non sa più esattamente cosa dice o fa (il termine corrispondente in francese sarebbe *gâteux*). Comunque, devo tradurre il brano seguente:
> 
> _Alle dodici riunione con tutta la struttura, poi a pranzo ridefinisci con Stefania la presentazione e alle diciotto partite. Qualche domanda?”_
> _“Sì, una”, faccio con un tono tra il *rimbambito* e l’impertinente, “come mai non va Stefania?”_
> 
> E trovo che il termine francese equivalente non si adegui per niente alla situazione espressa dal testo, mentre trovo che qui rimbambito esprima piuttosto proprio l'idea di uno che si sente come un bambino che ha paura di una qualche punizione (qui, si tratta della discussione tra un impiegato e il suo capo).
> 
> Sto sbagliando o questo vocabolo potrebbe anche possedere questo significato?



Si, direi decisamente qualcosa tipo "fare il finto tonto", "lo gnorri". 
L'equivalente francese potrebbe essere "faire l'innocent" o "l'air de ne pas y toucher", etc.
Ma perché non esiste ncora una sezione italiano francese e viceversa, ;-)
Ciao
k.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Amici,

Dato l'uso del francese, questa discussione è ora trasferita al Forum Multilingue che accoglie _temporaneamente_ le discussioni Italiano-Francese.

Grazie.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## itka

Ciao Damoskito,
Qu'est-ce que tu penserais d'un ton "mi-candide, mi-effronté" ?


----------



## klarap

Angel.Aura said:


> Amici,
> 
> Dato l'uso del francese, questa discussione è ora trasferita al Forum Multilingue che accoglie _temporaneamente_ le discussioni Italiano-Francese.
> 
> Grazie.
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_



Scusa devo essere un po' ... rimbambita :-( , ma non ho trovato il forum multilingue. Puoi darmi qualche dettaglio?
Grazie


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao klarap 

Macché rimbambita! Figurarsi. 

Ecco qui come si arriva al Forum multilingue:
WordReference Forums  	> Other Language Forums   	> Other Languages


----------



## underhouse

damoskito said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Avrei una domanda da fare sul termine r*imbambito* che significherebbe l'atteggiamento di una persona vecchia che non sa più esattamente cosa dice o fa (il termine corrispondente in francese sarebbe *gâteux*).


 
E' vero, ma "rimbambito" può essere riferito a persone di tutte le età, non solo agli anziani.
Ad esempio, si dice spesso delle persone che si sono appena svegliate e non sono ancora lucide (mi pare che in francese "gâteux" non possa essere usato in questo contesto).
Infatti Garzanti riporta:
*rimbambito*
_agg._ e _s.m._ gâteux*: _un vecchio rimbambito_, un vieillard gâteux // _sei proprio un rimbambito_, tu es vraiment idiot.



damoskito said:


> Comunque, devo tradurre il brano seguente:
> 
> _Alle dodici riunione con tutta la struttura, poi a pranzo ridefinisci con Stefania la presentazione e alle diciotto partite. Qualche domanda?”_
> _“Sì, una”, faccio con un tono tra il *rimbambito* e l’impertinente, “come mai non va Stefania?”_
> 
> E trovo che il termine francese equivalente non si adegui per niente alla situazione espressa dal testo, mentre trovo che qui rimbambito esprima piuttosto proprio l'idea di uno che si sente come un bambino che ha paura di una qualche punizione (qui, si tratta della discussione tra un impiegato e il suo capo).
> 
> Sto sbagliando o questo vocabolo potrebbe anche possedere questo significato?


 
Secondo me no e ad ogni modo il contesto è troppo limitato per provare a dare un'interpretazione diversa dal significato riportato dal dizionario.


----------

